# New to Sailnet.... Seeking Ranger 29 info



## uminski (May 19, 2008)

Greetings,

I am seeking information about the Ranger 29 Cruiser/racer. 

Are there any web page groups that support the Ranger 29 like yahoo
groups or other online community discussion groups. ?

I did not see the Ranger listed here on sailnet.



Regards
Alan Uminski


----------



## Pinga (Oct 10, 2007)

*Ranger 29 owner wonders who is where?*

There is some Ranger discussion going on at Sailboat Owners.com for owners sailing production sailboats and also some has moved to Ranger-Yachts Home and some is scattered here and at www.sailnet.com/forums/ranger, which is where you landed,...
but I find it all very confusing.
I have a 1973 Ranger 29 in Washington and there are several of us around here. Are you looking, an owner, or what sort of info would you like?


----------

